# Suche spieler den ich werben kann oder eine rolle der auferstehung geben kann



## Nik1171 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann oder jemanden dem ich eine rolle der Auferstehung geben kann. 

werben: ich spiele schon lange wow und habe nach wie vor sehr viel spaß am spielen. Ich bin ein recht lustiger zeitgenosse und würde mich freuen wenn du dich von mir werben lässt. 
Ich bin bereit bis zu 10 chars zusammen auf 80 hochzuspielen. nochdazu spende ich gern ein wenig gold damit du nicht von 0 anfangen musst. ich spiele horde auf dem server kult der verdammten. 

mfg. Nik


Skype: nikals16


----------



## Nik1171 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das Angebot steht nach wie vor ! Einfach in skype addn!  ich schreibe es hier rein wenn ich jemadnen gefunden habe.


----------



## Nik1171 (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Angebot steht noch!!!


----------



## qxsurf (5. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Nik1171 (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Angebot steht noch!!!!


----------



## ellye (6. Dezember 2013)

hey ist die rolle noch zu haben ?


----------



## Nik1171 (6. Dezember 2013)

Jap


----------



## La-Burnman (6. Dezember 2013)

Hey suche auch jemanden der mir die Rolle geben kann  Würde gerne mal wieder reinschauen


----------



## La-Burnman (7. Dezember 2013)

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN und weiteres wird geregelt.


----------



## Nik1171 (8. Dezember 2013)

Das Angebot mit dem Freund werben gillt noch ! ich werbe dich schreibe mir einfach eine pn und wir können zusammen so viele chars hochspielen wie du magst ich spiele auf dem server kult der verdammten auf horde seite und ich bin bereit dir anfangs zeugs zu stellen.


----------



## Nik1171 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das angebot mit freund werben gillt noch  skype: nikals16


----------



## Nik1171 (12. Dezember 2013)

suche immernoch jemanden den ich werben kann !!  skype : nikals16


----------



## Nik1171 (18. Dezember 2013)

Biete immernoch ne rolle!!!! einer per pm schreiben


----------

